# plastisol transfers VS screen printing



## jerseyda6 (Feb 28, 2007)

So from all my readings it looks like this might be the best method using a heat press. (Correct me if I am wrong and one is better) How do they compare with screen printed tees? like a pros and cons... Also my main concern is having the shirts fade or crack... has anyone ever had these problems with plastisol transfers? Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

When done correctly, there is virtually no difference between the two.

A directly screen printed t-shirt will crack if not done properly, the same applies to a plastisol transfer not done properly.

Find a good screen printer or plastisol transfer printer (also a screen printer) and you shouldn't have any problems with cracking.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> When done correctly, there is virtually no difference between the two.
> 
> A directly screen printed t-shirt will crack if not done properly, the same applies to a plastisol transfer not done properly.
> 
> Find a good screen printer or plastisol transfer printer (also a screen printer) and you shouldn't have any problems with cracking.


 
very well put Rodney....Bravo.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

jersey,

The difference between screen printing and plastisol transfers is not the quality, but the price and the time it takes to do the printing or pressing. 

Another thing to consider is that with plastisol transfers you can do "on demand" printing (pressing the design to the shirt when the order comes in), and with screen printing you will need to have your shirts printed ahead of time.

If you know what quantity of shirts you want to print (per design), that will help you decide what method would be better.


----------



## jerseyda6 (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks alot.... you guys just helped me alot!!! i was really worried that I was sacraficing quality... So now my next steps is to order my heat press and order and buch of samples from companies and try em out... again thanks


----------

